# Full Face Helmet?



## VW_thing

I've done enough searching to know this is quite the heated topic... All I'd like is a few opinions on whether wearing a full face helmet for regular boarding is acceptable or just plain dumb.

My intent is to have a single good quality bucket that I can wear on both the freeride trails and the slopes. The helmet in question is certified for both mountain biking and snow sports (CPSC and CE). Visibility would be the same as any other helmet/goggle combination except for the chin guard. I am not one to worry much about appearance, let's just say that my boarding attire is "unconventional." 

This question just seems a little out there, and I want to know if there are any major reasons to avoid it. It surprised me that only one company was making full face helmets specifically for the snow, and only racers used them. I'm not the guy running mach down double blacks all day dressed like a stormtrooper, but I would like to avoid any major brain damage past what I get from being an engineering student. 

Thanks!


----------



## ThunderChunky

Full face helmets are a little unnecessary. Full face helmet is bulky and only protects your face from impact. Doesn't do anything more for your brain.


----------



## IdahoFreshies

completely dumb an unnecessary. when you wear a helmet like that you are doing a very linear activity, and snowboarding is not a linear activity, you are all over the place, and need as much vision as possible. Also, snowboarding is an activity requiring small, quick, precise movements. ANd having that big weight on your head can throw that off. Nobody uses them because it is unncessary. A regular helmet would suffice if that what you want to be safe. I ride some pretty tight, wooded grown in shit, and have never even thought about needing a full face helmet (or regular helmet for that matter:cheeky4


----------



## Donutz

Consider the Ruroc helmet. It can be either one, depending on your mood. And I'd kind of like someone on this forum to actually buy one so I can find out what they're really like.


----------



## Argo

Giro remedy S. We use their mtn biking one in summer too. The S will be strictly for my son practicing slope and racing courses... He wanted it and isn't the only kid wearing it.


----------



## sabatoa

Donutz said:


> Consider the Ruroc helmet. It can be either one, depending on your mood. And I'd kind of like someone on this forum to actually buy one so I can find out what they're really like.


Those would be cool for keeping out the cold wind I guess. Kinda looks like something Cobra Commander would wear.


----------



## Tarzanman

I wear a full face helmet in the winter when i ride a motorcycle, but I have never considered one for snowboarding.

The important part is that it will protect your chin/jaw area from impact, but the extra protection comes at the expense of noticeably more weight and not having quite as much freedom to move his head around.

I assume you're going to get a dirt-bike style helmet that is made to accommodate goggles


----------



## Timberline

Honestly you have to eat shit pretty hard to break your jaw plus I've heard motorcycle helmets get brittle if its super cold out


----------



## VW_thing

That's kinda what I figured. Thanks for the ideas.

I looked at the Ruroc.. It's a very cool design. The main turn off is that it won't work for biking and is too expensive for me to justify purely for snow right now. Making a helmet warmer isn't too hard, but keeping cool in triple-digit temperatures is. Unfortunately my snow exposure amounts to a week or two per year if I'm lucky.

[edit] Didn't notice the other couple of replies. 

The specific helmet I was looking at is a T.H.E. T2 Carbon. It is rated for both mountain biking and snowboarding/skiing, and yes it is designed with goggles in mind. That's a good point about hits to the face being rare. Still, there's a fair bit of confidence in having the extra protection. 

It wouldn't be a question at all if I were racing (go for the safety). It's interesting to see the different ideas, especially coming from an aggressive mountain biking background.


----------



## snowklinger

If you want a summer/winter helm, get a bern with removable liner. Not full face but hopefully you've been talked out of that...


----------



## Timberline

Doing both mtb and snowboarding the best gear you can get for safety is a nice spine protector. Id much rather get a broken jaw or concussion that being paralised and have had close calls with snowboarding and mtb with out it. Most under rated peice of gear to date.


----------



## roboelmo

POC dose have a Cortex DH MIPS, but I think its a bit over kill, unless your a speed skier


----------



## Tarzanman

Timberline said:


> Doing both mtb and snowboarding the best gear you can get for safety is a nice spine protector. Id much rather get a broken jaw or concussion that being paralised and have had close calls with snowboarding and mtb with out it. Most under rated peice of gear to date.


A spine protector does make falls to your back a non-issue, but if I am just taking it easy then I leave it in the room


----------



## Triple8Sol

Don't do it, way overkill. While doing DH/FR mountain biking on the otherhand, I would never ride without one.


----------



## VW_thing

Triple8Sol said:


> Don't do it, way overkill. While doing DH/FR mountain biking on the otherhand, I would never ride without one.


This train of thought is where my question came from. The hill doesn't care if you eat it at 30mph on a bike or 30mph on a snowboard. I'm not clear on why FR bikers won't wear anything but a full face, but only a few snowboarders consider it. :dunno:

I guess it could kill the mood, like wearing too much gear to longboard. Something about the freedom...

That being said, I picked a Bern Brentwood for the time being, and am quite happy with the choice. I'm more likely to ride a snowboard hard than the FR trails. Next summer I'll look into the full face if I'm interested in hitting bigger stuff on the bike.


----------



## HoboMaster

I don't know, I've been snowboarding for a long time, have been crashing for a long time, and the amount of crashes where my face (not head) was an impact zone was like 1%. 

Goggles actually work to protect your face by creating a small buffer zone, so the only area you really have to worry about is your chin. I have a brim on my Bern Watts too which helps too.

All in all snowboarding is a dangerous sport and you just have to accept that no matter what measures you take you still run the risk of hurting yourself. I wear a helmet but anything else I find to be excessive.


----------



## VW_thing

^

That's quite fair. 

I'm definitely not going to stop boarding because it's dangerous. It's mostly just a matter of finding the right balance to mitigate that worst case scenario. 

I'm not saying helmets should be required, it's a personal choice.


----------



## ThunderChunky

The only thing a full face helmet does is protect your chin area from scratches and possibly breaks. I have been riding for eight years. I have never myself, or anyone I know or saw, got injured or even had impact around the jaw. A mouth guard is a better protection investment that a full face helmet. I use it once in a while when doing sketchy jibs. Especially after my friend pulled the bar up into my teeth one time.


----------



## nzshred

Your main face issue's are going to be from your knee connecting with you chin - Which a full face helmet won't help with. Or from low tree branches, which, apart from racing, is the only understandable reason you may wear one.

Think about those hot days when you've got a full face on, that ventilation isn't going to do shit. After you've had the helmet a while, then by the end of the day riding you're going to be taking in whiffs of rotten cheese.


----------



## snowklinger

I'm going to ride in a full body cast this year, just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Triple8Sol

VW_thing said:


> This train of thought is where my question came from. The hill doesn't care if you eat it at 30mph on a bike or 30mph on a snowboard.


Eating shit on a bike off a 10ft. drop or 30ft. double into hard packed dirt, roots, rocks, trees, etc.. is very different than falling on snow (even ice) not to mention the addition of a 40lb. bike falling onto/into you. I've gotten way more injuries and scars in 4yrs of FR/DH mtbiking than I have in 20yrs of snowsports.


----------



## Frozen

DH mtb is full-face helmet worthy and worthy of how ever many pads a person can fit onto themselves. Wearing a full face helmet for snowboarding is what a complete pussy would do on their most effeminate day.


----------



## racer357

why would any of you try to discourage a fellow boarder from protecting him self better from injury. I say if you want to wear a full face helmet, go for it.

More protection is always good if it gives you more confidence while on the slopes.


----------



## Frozen

racer357 said:


> why would any of you try to discourage a fellow boarder from protecting him self better from injury. I say if you want to wear a full face helmet, go for it.
> 
> More protection is always good if it gives you more confidence while on the slopes.


To save them the embarrassment of looking like a kook. Whether you want to wear a lot of protective gear or not is something for another discussion. But for fuck's sake don't wear a full face helmet.


----------



## VW_thing

For the record, I won't be wearing a full face on the board. But.. I won't be laughing if someone else chooses to do so. 

I think there's a consensus here, and with that, I'm out...


----------



## Frozen

VW_thing said:


> For the record, I won't be wearing a full face on the board. But.. I won't be laughing if someone else chooses to do so.


I'd highfive you if possible.


----------



## christoff

Frozen said:


> DH mtb is full-face helmet worthy and worthy of how ever many pads a person can fit onto themselves. Wearing a full face helmet for snowboarding is what a complete pussy would do on their most effeminate day.


whatever Rambo...

I wear a spine protector and a neck brace nowdays...that make me a pussy as well? 

after boarding for well over 25 years (I had to make my first board as back then nobody sold them) I've landed hard and fast too often and now have a weak spot in my upper spine.
So its a ski helmet and a neck brace or no more boarding...I'm not prepared to give away my sport but sure ain't ready for a wheelchair

And what I wear is after considerable discussion and analysis with a top neurosurgen who deals with sports trauma and I bet he knows a lot more about sustaining head and spine injuries than most of the armchair experts posting shit like the stuff I read here.

Wear whatever you want and if people don't like it they better learn to live with it...


----------



## oskar

Your goggles are going to fog up like crazy with a full face on, the end.


----------



## Edge

R.I.P Peripheral vision. Don't go full face.


----------



## horia.ancas

I have Giro Remedy and Crowbars and I can tell you my peripheral vision is limited by the goggle itself and not by the helmet (I only see a tiny bit of the helmet nose trough the goggles). Also, the goggles don't fog up at all with it.

I just wanted to clear some myths some of the guys are spreading about full face helmets.


----------



## Heatwave

Part of the thrill of snowboarding is the danger! Yes, you may feel more comfortable going faster, but at the cost of reduced peripheral vision, reduced noise, and also you won't have that great feeling of the wind hitting your face! I've never even seen a full face helmet on a snowboarder (apart from someone trying to set a world speed record!). 

Now, I'm not saying don't wear a helmet, I wear one for 90% of my riding nowadays and I feel that I can push myself harder, but for god's sake don't overkill it! A full face helmet is only going to protect your jaw, and if you break your jaw get some good photos of it and show it off on facebook, that story would rock and you'd look like a bad ass!


----------



## StreetDoc

Heatwave said:


> Part of the thrill of snowboarding is the danger! Yes, you may feel more comfortable going faster, but at the cost of reduced peripheral vision, reduced noise, and also you won't have that great feeling of the wind hitting your face! I've never even seen a full face helmet on a snowboarder (apart from someone trying to set a world speed record!).
> 
> Now, I'm not saying don't wear a helmet, I wear one for 90% of my riding nowadays and I feel that I can push myself harder, but for god's sake don't overkill it! A full face helmet is only going to protect your jaw, and if you break your jaw get some good photos of it and show it off on facebook, that story would rock and you'd look like a bad ass!


The whole reduced vision argument is complete bullshit.. same thing motorcyclists try to say. If I can ride at 130+ mph at Road America with a grid full of other bikes and have enough vision to do so safely, you can certainly do it at 40mph on a snowboard. Now with saying that, I don't wear a fullface but ride with a chick who does. If it makes you feel safer and you're having fun go for it.


----------



## StreetDoc

oskar said:


> Your goggles are going to fog up like crazy with a full face on, the end.


seriously? Have you ever worn a fullface? LOL... 

I guess those motocross guys are crazyyyyyy


----------



## Heatwave

StreetDoc said:


> The whole reduced vision argument is complete bullshit.. same thing motorcyclists try to say. If I can ride at 130+ mph at Road America with a grid full of other bikes and have enough vision to do so safely, you can certainly do it at 40mph on a snowboard. Now with saying that, I don't wear a fullface but ride with a chick who does. If it makes you feel safer and you're having fun go for it.


haha, I ride a motorbike as well and wear a full face helmet (superbike on European roads), and yes you can go fast but, unlike on a snowboard, you keep your head relatively straight (probably turn it +/- 30 degrees whilst cornering at speed). When snowboarding your head and neck is a lot more dynamic and you turn your head a lot further.

The fact that you're comparing riding a motorbike and a snowboard is idiotic! It actually has more in common with skiing if you think about it!


----------



## StreetDoc

Heatwave said:


> haha, I ride a motorbike as well and wear a full face helmet (superbike on European roads), and yes you can go fast but, unlike on a snowboard, you keep your head relatively straight (probably turn it +/- 30 degrees whilst cornering at speed). When snowboarding your head and neck is a lot more dynamic and you turn your head a lot further.
> 
> The fact that you're comparing riding a motorbike and a snowboard is idiotic!


So you're saying that with a full face helmet you can't turn your head? Have you ever watched a supercross race? How about MotoGP? Ever see rossi turn his head nearly 180 degrees? But that's impossible with a fullface... You're very naive.


----------



## StreetDoc

Impossible!!!!!


----------



## Heatwave

StreetDoc said:


> So you're saying that with a full face helmet you can't turn your head? Have you ever watched a supercross race? How about MotoGP? Ever see rossi turn his head nearly 180 degrees? But that's impossible with a fullface... You're very naive.


I didn't say you can't turn your head, I said you don't turn it as much as you do snowboarding. If we are comparing the most recognisable motorbike rider , such as Rossi, then we should look at the most most recognisable snowboarder, Shaun White, who low and behold wears a normal snowboarding helmet! Perhaps he would feel better if he had a full face helmet, you should probably ask him! I mean after all, wearing a fulface is just as practical for snowboarding as it is for a motorbike......you're so wise, knowledgable and insightful!


----------



## BigmountainVMD

Don't do it. The reason why you wear full face on a MTN bike is that it is MUCH more likely to land on your head/face. I mean anything that sends you over the handlebars is likely going to be dangerous to your face. As for snowboarding, ESPECIALLY if you are not racing going high speeds down the fall line, you are way more likely to hurt a wrist. Broken wrist and tailbone are the most likely injuries in snowboarding. In skiing it is broken thumb and knee injuries. Head is lower on the list.

The nature of racing is that you don't need to be able to see your board or immediately in front of you as well as you would if you were going slower through the trees or just cruising. When you are going 60 mph, you are looking farther ahead than when you are doing 20. 

Don't do it. If you usually ride Mach 10, then at least you won't look totally stupid wearing it. If you are just cruising... you will have to be replaying "Sticks and stones will hurt my bones but words will never hurt me" over and over in your head.


----------



## StreetDoc

Heatwave said:


> I mean after all, wearing a fulface is just as practical for snowboarding as it is for a motorbike......you're so wise, knowledgable and insightful!





StreetDoc said:


> I don't wear a fullface but ride with a chick who does. If it makes you feel safer and you're having fun go for it.



Where did I mention practicality? And it's a motorcycle not a motorbike Euro dork... :cheeky4:


----------



## StreetDoc

Heatwave said:


> I didn't say you can't turn your head, I said you don't turn it as much as you do snowboarding. If we are comparing the most recognisable motorbike rider , such as Rossi, then we should look at the most most recognisable snowboarder, Shaun White, who low and behold wears a normal snowboarding helmet! Perhaps he would feel better if he had a full face helmet, you should probably ask him! I mean after all, wearing a fulface is just as practical for snowboarding as it is for a motorbike......you're so wise, knowledgable and insightful!


Hmmmmm....

















Maybe he should?


----------



## Edge

Oh no, not a graze!

Man up.


----------



## StreetDoc

Want more? This dude almost died, would have been a lot better off with a fullface... 










"Now, six surgeries, 14 plates in his face and 30 screws in his hip as a result of a snowboarding collision with a tree in Maine"

Google Image Result for http://www.unionleader.com/storyimage/UL/20120513/NEWS/705139893/EP/1/1/EP-705139893.jpg?q=100


----------



## Edge

So one guy fucks his face from hitting a tree, so now everyone should wear full face helmets?

Move along. It's unlikely, and unnecessary.


----------



## ShredLife

this thread is retarded. do whatever the fuck you want and fuck everyone else.


----------



## Edge

That's more like it. That's proper advice.


----------



## StreetDoc

Edge said:


> So one guy fucks his face from hitting a tree, so now everyone should wear full face helmets?
> 
> Move along. It's unlikely, and unnecessary.


Like I said and then quoted myself saying.. I don't wear one, but people shouldn't be ridiculed for wanting to. Some of us have careers that we can't go into work to with scabs and scratches all over our face too... It's obvious there's a lot of children giving advice here.


----------



## BoardWalk

Edge said:


> So one guy fucks his face from hitting a tree, so now everyone should wear full face helmets?
> 
> Move along. It's unlikely, and unnecessary.


Yeah, I'm sure he's the only guy, and nobody has every smoked their face on a park feature. I can see where it would be added safety I've caught a few stray branches. If the OP wants a fullface he should get a fullface.


----------



## StreetDoc

BoardWalk said:


> Yeah, I'm sure he's the only guy, and nobody has every smoked their face on a park feature. I can see where it would be added safety I've caught a few stray branches. If the OP wants a fullface he should get a fullface.


Finally a mature response! BTW if you read that article that dude was FUCKED. Severed his carotid artery and broke EVERY bone in his face. Lucky to be alive


----------



## Heatwave

Haha, I love how to justify your argument you've posted a picture of Shaun white with grazed chin!! I thought I would see a picture of some kid with a fucked up jaw (which before you do you're google image search, I'm sure there are photos of!).

I think we should all get armoured gloves in case one of us breaks a finger nail!


----------



## Edge

StreetDoc said:


> Like I said and then quoted myself saying.. I don't wear one, but people shouldn't be ridiculed for wanting to. Some of us have careers that we can't go into work to with scabs and scratches all over our face too... It's obvious there's a lot of children giving advice here.


I'm not going to ridicule someone for it. But personally, I think it's unnecessary. My perspective is my reality.



BoardWalk said:


> Yeah, I'm sure he's the only guy, and nobody has every smoked their face on a park feature. I can see where it would be added safety I've caught a few stray branches. If the OP wants a fullface he should get a fullface.


You mistake this post for being against OP for wanting a full face helmet. It was more against the insinuation that a couple of people seriously injuring themselves should justify making everyone increase their protection.

It's this kind of talk that takes the "extreme" out of extreme sports. Life was a lot more fun before health and safety. A sensible amount of safety - go for it. But in my opinion, there is such thing as being excessive. You can't live in a bubble, especially when doing a notoriously dangerous sport. If you want to freak out over protection in snowboarding, there are more important places to protect than your face.


----------



## Gdog42

OK, this is one of the T.H.E. T2 Carbon helmets you're considering:









I have done both snowboarding and dirt-biking, and always wear the appropriate type of helmet whenever I do one of them.
The problem is, it just looks too bulky for snowboarding. A helmet that big would give you much more upward momentum and make you more likely to lose you balance. Unlike on a bike, you're standing straight up on a snowboard so you have to be even with what your wearing. You also have to look around CONSTANTLY by moving your head quickly and suddenly; whereas on a dirt bike you look straight forward most of the time and move your eyes to check both your sides. Although you can rotate your head on a dirt bike, because of how big it is, it's much slower to do so than with an actual snowboarding helmet and has more swing to it, so it's more likely to throw you off balance when standing straight than it would when seated and leaning forward. A dirt bike is much larger than a dirt bike helmet, so the helmet doesn't affect the rider's balance.The same concept of balancing your upward momentum applies to choosing a board that is the right length based on your height. (Which is why I always fall off a skateboard- I'm just too damn tall!)
Remember, the shape of a bike helmet was designed specifically for sitting down and leaning forward, and the shape of a conventional snowboarding helmet was specifically designed for standing straight up with your head facing sideways the whole time.
In other words, the "Suitable for BMX, mountain biking,snowboarding and other non-motorized action sports" is simply a gimmick.
Go with an actual snowboarding helmet. You'll be more comfortable, it will improve your riding and mobility, and people in the lift line will be guaranteed not to give you the "wtf? look". Protection of the lower-jaw area isn't really something you should worry about when snowboarding, because it's rarely hit during a fall on a snowboard.
Hope that helps!


----------



## futurefunk

I would laugh at anyone wearing a full face helmet. More of an "awwww, the kid is partially retarded and loves snowboarding" kind of laugh, not the "what an idiot, I hope he hits a tree" kind of laugh.

But if you don't care what others think then why bother asking on a forum. Go for it! Be the Stig of snowboarding but you better have the skill first.


----------



## Gdog42

If you do want the lower-jaw protection, try one of these (Ruroc helmet):









1.) They're actually designed for snow sports and are much more low-profile, so it will hardly affect your performance.
2.) The lower section is removable, so you can easily turn it into a "normal" looking snowboard helmet.
3.) The goggles do not fog up.
4.) Get it in the right color, and you'd actually look like a bad-ass!


----------



## StreetDoc

Edge said:


> I'm not going to ridicule someone for it. But personally, I think it's unnecessary. My perspective is my reality.
> 
> 
> 
> You mistake this post for being against OP for wanting a full face helmet. It was more against the insinuation that a couple of people seriously injuring themselves should justify making everyone increase their protection.
> 
> It's this kind of talk that takes the "extreme" out of extreme sports. Life was a lot more fun before health and safety. A sensible amount of safety - go for it. But in my opinion, there is such thing as being excessive. You can't live in a bubble, especially when doing a notoriously dangerous sport. If you want to freak out over protection in snowboarding, there are more important places to protect than your face.


I think you're confusing fun with youth and ignorance. As you grow priorities change. I never said everyone should wear a fullface. I've been snowboarding for 15+ years, when I started nobody wore helmets.


----------



## StreetDoc

Heatwave said:


> Haha, I love how to justify your argument you've posted a picture of Shaun white with grazed chin!! I thought I would see a picture of some kid with a fucked up jaw (which before you do you're google image search, I'm sure there are photos of!).
> 
> I think we should all get armoured gloves in case one of us breaks a finger nail!


comparing a severed carotid artery with a finger nail is a very similar injury. You're replies are no longer worth my response. Grow up.


----------



## Edge

StreetDoc said:


> I think you're confusing fun with youth and ignorance. As you grow priorities change. I never said everyone should wear a fullface. I've been snowboarding for 15+ years, when I started no wore any helmet.


I think you are confusing youth for stupidity.

I can't claim to have snowboarded for anywhere near as long as you, hell that's not far away from how long I've lived.

When I started I used a helmet. As I got better, I stopped. Then when I started freestyle, I used a helmet. As I got better, again, I stopped. Sometimes I fall and it hurts, but for me, nothing will beat the authentic rush, and freedom, that comes from not being restricted. I'd never judge anyone for a second for using a helmet, I just personally feel that a full face is a little excessive. If someone wants to do it, go for it. What other people think doesn't matter. I just see it as having more negatives than positives.


----------



## ShredLife

on very many levels youth IS stupidity.


a ruroc might help you from a little snowrash on a sliding fall, but that facemask is absolutely not designed for impact. that thing will drive right into your face.

the goggles are absolutely more prone to fogging with less airflow like that. you are also somewhat required to use the ruroc gogs to make everything fit. ruroc is stupid.


----------



## Gdog42

ShredLife said:


> a ruroc might help you from a little snowrash on a sliding fall, but that facemask is absolutely not designed for impact. that thing will drive right into your face.


And you know this how?


----------



## boarderaholic

Well this thread just got interesting...


----------



## ShredLife

22 years of riding and my eyeballs and my brain.


----------



## Gdog42

ShredLife said:


> 22 years of riding and my eyeballs and my brain.


But have you ever actually used a Ruroc? Can you at least provide a better helmet?


----------



## ShredLife

how about ANY helmet? that thing is a fucking joke. if you're too stupid to see it then that's on you.

seriously kid - i'm done replying to your idiodic contrarianism. go learn about snowboarding by doing it and living it... then maybe you'll stop saying such dumbass uninformed shit.


----------



## BigmountainVMD

Gdog42 said:


> If you do want the lower-jaw protection, try one of these (Ruroc helmet):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.) They're actually designed for snow sports and are much more low-profile, so it will hardly affect your performance.
> 2.) The lower section is removable, so you can easily turn it into a "normal" looking snowboard helmet.
> 3.) The goggles do not fog up.
> 4.) Get it in the right color, and you'd actually look like a bad-ass!


This I would condone, cause it does not inhibit your vision of the front tip of the board. I'm sure lateral peripherals are fine, but its the downward peripheral vision that would be sacrificed with the other "MTB type" designs.


----------



## Gdog42

ShredLife said:


> how about ANY helmet? that thing is a fucking joke. if you're too stupid to see it then that's on you.
> 
> seriously kid - i'm done replying to your idiodic contrarianism. go learn about snowboarding by doing it and living it... then maybe you'll stop saying such dumbass uninformed shit.












1.) I've been snowboarding for 6 seasons. 
2.) I'm not a "kid", I'm an adult.
3.) I find it ironic that you're a member of this site, having the grumpy attitude of a skier.


----------



## Heatwave

StreetDoc said:


> comparing a severed carotid artery with a finger nail is a very similar injury. You're replies are no longer worth my response. Grow up.


You sound like fun to be around!


----------



## Donutz

boarderaholic said:


> Well this thread just got interesting...


On the one hand, it's a little "off topic". On the other hand, can't blame anyone. I'm about ready to start punching things at random too.


----------



## VW_thing

I must say, I didn't expect to come back and find this thread sitting at the top.

For those concerned, I've been rocking a Bern Brentwood Zipmold for the past few months. It's perfect for XC riding and I'm sure it will be great on the slopes this year (with the winter liner). Bonus: the color scheme matches both my Haro and my Forum. 

Ride on... It's getting colder.


----------



## StreetDoc

Donutz said:


> On the one hand, it's a little "off topic". On the other hand, can't blame anyone. I'm about ready to start punching things at random too.


:thumbsup:


----------



## boarderaholic

Donutz said:


> On the one hand, it's a little "off topic". On the other hand, can't blame anyone. I'm about ready to start punching things at random too.


Yeah... I'm getting a tad aggravated thanks to the stupid woman who decided to hit me while snowboarding last week and took my shoulder out... AGAIN. 

My point is, let's play nice with each other, or else I won't hesitate to take this play place away.


----------



## cd21

I wouldn't laugh at anyone wearing one and i think its an invalid argument with the whole lack of peripheral vision thing. But I also think it is unnecessary.


----------



## john doe

I would like a full face helmet for nothing more then face protection from cold. I looked into the Ruroc helmets but I like my Smith I/O goggles too much.


----------

